# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  هل معقول هذا الاعلان انه ممكن اربح 7 الف دولار خلال اسبوعين  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الفوريكس

السلام عليكم وجمعة مباركة
في اعلان لشركة اي فوركس iforex.ae
يقول اربح سبعة الف ريال خلال اسبوعين من الفترة 
3-5-2011
حتى 
24-5-2011
ما رأيكم بهذا الاعلان هل هل ممكن يكون صحيح والا مجرد لعب على عقول الاخرين
صورة من الاعلان

----------


## نوره

بنر اعلاني  ليس اكثر
واجد به الكثير الكثير من المبالغه
مثل هكذا اعلانات تثير شهية الحالمين بالملايين 
لذلك هم يستغلون هذه النقطه

----------


## الفوريكس

يعني مجرد كلام 
اعلان فقط لجذب عملاء
لما شفت تحديد الربح بفترة معينة اعتقدت ان المسأله صحيحة
شكرا لك

----------


## bestrader

Best traders and companies try to earn between 13% to 33%  in A  YEAR, with the lowest risk ever, BUT with a huge capital (not $1000)

----------


## amazing

المشكله في هذا الاعلان  واضع فرصه واحده فقط و لاثبات المدعى و انه بامكانه تحويل  1000 دولار الى 7000 دولار في اي وقت  يجب ان يضع  حوالي  30 فرصه ناجحه من تاريخ  24.5.2010  الى يومنا هذا و لابد استطاع تحويل 1000 الى 7000 ثم الى 49000 ثم .....
يعني 7*7**7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7  *7*7**7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*7*  7*7*7*7=5785546546465474213654246 دولار ربح

----------


## مستر يورو باوند

نصب في نصب
لو كان الأمر بهالسهوله اعتقد الافضل ان يتاجر بالمبلغ الذي دفعه لعمل الإعلان 
لو وجدت شيء يدخل عليك نفس هالنسبه ما اعتقد بتروح تبحث عن حسابات لأن حسابك اولى في هالنسبه لكن كله كلام والوقع غير
لو تسأل نفسك ليش مدير الشركه مايفتح حساب ويشتغل على حسابه افضل له من ارباح الشركه عندها بتعرف ان هالمجال من اخطر انواع التجاره والخساره مضمونه بنسبه 99% مقابل ربح1% وان اعلانهم نصب بنصب
موفقين

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مستر يورو باوند
					  نصب في نصب
لو كان الأمر بهالسهوله اعتقد الافضل ان يتاجر بالمبلغ الذي دفعه لعمل الإعلان 
لو وجدت شيء يدخل عليك نفس هالنسبه ما اعتقد بتروح تبحث عن حسابات لأن حسابك اولى في هالنسبه لكن كله كلام والوقع غير
لو تسأل نفسك ليش مدير الشركه مايفتح حساب ويشتغل على حسابه افضل له من ارباح الشركه عندها بتعرف ان هالمجال من اخطر انواع التجاره والخساره مضمونه بنسبه 99% مقابل ربح1% وان اعلانهم نصب بنصب
موفقين   انت كدة جبت من الاخر*

----------


## الكنق

الاعلان يقول الألف دولار تستطيع خلال اسبوعين تحويلها إلى سبعة الاف دولار 
وأنا اقول تستطيع تحويل الالف الى  سبعين الف خلال اسبوعين 
بس تدخل مغامر بكامل الكميه 1000 دولار وارباحك اليوميه 40 % 
وغير المغامره يكون حسابك في شركه محترمه ماتتعمد ضرب استوبات مثل الشركات النصابه التي مقرها قبرص وسويسرا 
انتبه المال ياتي كالسلحفاه ويذهب كالغزال تداول بهدوء

----------


## msasb

الاعلان مكتوب 2010 وليس 2011  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

ليش لا ممكن ونص بشرط الدخول بنسبة كبيرة من راس المال وبشرط وجود استراتيجية سحرية تخبرك اين سيتجة السعر كل شي جايز في هالوقت ؟؟؟

----------


## الفوريكس

البحث عن الثراء السريع هذا حلم
انا تاجرت بالفوريكس عدة مرات واخسر
احط الخمسمائة دولار وتروح خلال شهر
احيانا اجد اعلان مغري واعتقد انه ممكن من خلال توصيات الشركة انني اربح بسرعه
لكن اخاف احط فلوسي وخلال شهر تروح نفس الموال
برأيي اذا اردت الدخول مرة اخرى في المتاجرة يجب ان اتعلم واتعلم
الأخ مستر يورو باوند يقول 99 بالمائة خسارة 1 بالمائة ربح يعني الامر صعب جداً

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

اخي العزيز  
اتوقع هذي توصية بيع للباوند دولار والهدف 1.6000 
لان اغلاق الشمعة  اليومي بألامس يوحي للنزول والله تعالى اعلى واعلم  
تحياتي

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> اخي العزيز  
> اتوقع هذي توصية بيع للباوند دولار والهدف 1.6000 
> لان اغلاق الشمعة اليومي بألامس يوحي للنزول والله تعالى اعلى واعلم  
> تحياتي

 الباوند دولار الفريم الشهري

----------


## amr eltabei

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة msasb
					  الاعلان مكتوب 2010 وليس 2011     استاذ*

----------


## Alsager00



----------


## Pharm.D

هذا النوع من الاعلانات هي تلاعب و يجب الحذر منها

----------


## bestrader

I said best traders and companies work for 13% to 33% a year.  
But we can earn 500%  or 1000% in tow weeks with 50% risk per deal. 
I had already put my own statment with 10K becomes around 60k in to week with 50% risk per deal 
But i got profit.   *That's banner is Business NOT SCAM you MUST learn step by step all conditions.* 
If you want to see the things in different way take your mind to onther level

----------


## رائد السعدي

انا اعتبر هذا النوع من الاعلانات نصب مباشر و صريح و واضح و صارخ و خطير ,  التلاعب بالامال جريمة و عار

----------

